# White blank build



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

Built this for a guy in South Texas. He was very pleased with the outcome. That white blank and red was CRAZY flashy. He wanted 15 micro recoil guides. Way over the top and thats what he wanted. VERY COOL WHEN IT WAS ALL SAID AND DONE. It took everything not to just keep it for myself.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Love it! I've always wanted a White rod. It reminds me of an old white Shakespere popping rod that my dad had with a Red Ambassadeur 5000 on it. You just don't see any white rods anymore.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

sweet. what size is that?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Good Job.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that is a beautiful rod nice work!


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

were can you get some white blanks


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

abz400 said:


> were can you get some white blanks


the last ones I bought were MHX blanks from Swampland
http://swamplandtackle.com/MHX-list.aspx

I like white, the thread colors stay true.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

That's pretty nice, but it would be a lot prettier if it was ORANGE and WHITE, nice rod.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet build! Everything pops on a white blank...


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

What epoxy you use?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

abz400 said:


> were can you get some white blanks


We stock all of the MHX blanks that are available in white. Also some in the Castaway line and our own Private label white blanks in 9 different models.

All in all about 21 different actions in white.


----------

